# Buying an older doe?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I found a Nigerian Dwarf doe that I absolutely love. Her lines are great, and she scored a 89 in LA this year. She also milked 800 pounds of milk this year... 

she is 6 years old. How old is too old? if she's milking well, (obviously she is) and holding condition is she fine to breed and milk?? I'm hesitant because she is older... Is there any special upkeep on an older doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No that's not too old. I have had some that were 13 and still kidding just fine. Not any special upkeep unless they can't keep weight on very well.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

It is recommended that you retire does at about age 10, this helps prevent any kidding problems from happening due to old age, and any unneeded stress on the doe in her golden years. Either way she sounds like an amazing doe with a quite a few years left of kidding. You should get some great kids out of her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It is recommended to retire them at 10. You should be able to get at least 4 more kiddings from her.
She has a nice LA and production.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the doe is healthy, there is no reason why you HAVE to stop breeding her at 10. I know does who have been bred at 15 and did just fine. The key is assessing them yearly and know when to be done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ that's what I do. When they can't maintain themselves well its time to stop.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I love older does. lol Over half my herd are 5 year olds. To me they are just more experienced, more consistent and you know what you are getting. Buying kids is a gamble, and even buying yearling or first fresheners is a gamble. They may turn out like their genetics show they should, or they may be a dud. All of my does hold their weight pretty good, no special care or anything different for them. I would keep an eye on their teeth as they age, look for any tooth loss that may cause eating problems.

She sounds like a really nice doe, do you have any pictures?


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am really interested in getting a doe now that I have the two whethers I'm really interested in having milk, but I know I have to kid to get milk unless I'm lucky and find a doe that is already regularly milked. I think I'm going to wait for next year so I can get all needed supplies and do research since I'm new to having goats this summer. Any tips? Can I mix a big breed with my small?


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought an 8 year old Lamancha last year. After I got her loaded in the truck, the breeder told me that she would never have kids again. I was kind of hot! Apparently, her does stop kidding about then, so I was careful not to give her a straight alfalfa diet as that can burn them out. She was bred and she twined at 9 years old. Her milk production was good. And her teats were even better than the year before, because I did not use a milk machine on her and stretch them out. 

Five year old is in her PRIME!!! :cheers:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, keep them in good health and you can continue to breed them.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Man, 6 is just early middle age, especially for a miniature breed. She has many productive years left.


----------

